# Hand Rails



## Old Iron (May 19, 2011)

I put in some steps from the machine shop down to the welding shop. I figured I need some hand rails just in case So yesterday I built them in place and painted.

Paul


----------



## rodburner (May 22, 2011)

mighty fine as usual Paul


----------



## Old Iron (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Billy, I don't really need them but if-n I get as old as you and Roy I mite. :

Paul


----------



## rodburner (May 22, 2011)

Lol how is ol Roy these days miss the old fart


----------



## Old Iron (May 22, 2011)

> author=rodburner link=topic=2219.msg14806#msg14806 date=1306104443
> Lol how is ol Roy these days miss the old fart


Billy I haven't heard from Roy since the deal with Tackit and I got tired of the fuss and shut the site down thats all I know.

Paul


----------

